
Ask HN: Anyone uses Shopify or any other e-commerce platform? - tixocloud
We&#x27;re thinking about a marketing solution for e-commerce people and we&#x27;re curious about your experience with Shopify and other various e-commerce platforms.
======
Snowalker
I used Shopify a couple of years ago, they are great. They integrated the
payment directly in Shopify right after I started using them. It's a truly
great platform for online shops :)

------
ckluis
Shopify and the modules solve virtually any configuration of e-commerce you
could want.

~~~
tixocloud
Yeah, just noticed that there's a ton of solutions already out there based off
of Shopify.

